# Ubuntu: Datei-Browser sortiert falsch



## Andreas Dunstheimer (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verwende seit kurzer Zeit Ubuntu (Version 9.10) und habe ein grundsätzliches Problem: Wenn ich mir im Datei-Browser ein Verzeichnis nach Namen sortiert anzeigen lasse, dann werden Sonderzeichen (wie z.B. der '_' Underscore) nicht in die Sortierung mit einbezogen. Dies ist besonders dämlich, wenn man dieses Zeichen zum Umgehen der Sortierung verwendet.

Beispiel:
drei
eins
vier
_vorne
zwei

So sieht die Anzeige aus, obwohl ich "_vorne" gerne als Erstes hätte. Ich hoffe, ihr versteht, wie ich das meine.

Hat irgendwer eine Idee, wo ich das einstellen kann?


Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## thomas38 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Andreas,

da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen: Nach meinen Wissens gibt es keine Funktion, wo man Einstellen kann, das er die Einträge anders Ordnen soll. Allerdings gibt es eine Menge eigenkreationen im Internet(Dateimanager-Clone), die das vielleicht lösen können. Wenn du Ahnung von Programmieren hast, könntest du dir ja auch ein Dateimanager-Clone programmieren

lg thomas38


----------



## deepthroat (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi.

Das hat nichts mit Nautilus direkt zu tun.

Nautilus verwendet die eingestellte Locale, und dabei insbesondere die LC_COLLATE Einstellung. Diese legt die Ordnung von Wörtern fest.

Das gleiche Phänomen läßt sich in der Kommandozeile beobachten - die Sortierung erfolgt dort genauso.

Du kannst die Einstellung systemweit in /etc/default/locale ändern. Setze z.B. LC_COLLATE=C

Gruß


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (26. Oktober 2009)

@thomas: So aufwendig wollte ich das eigentlich nicht lösen ... ich dachte da eher an eine einfache Lösung, wie die von deepthroat. Diese werde ich morgen direkt mal ausprobieren. Danke


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (27. Oktober 2009)

Die Lösung von deepthroat funktioniert !

Danke


----------

